# Looking to outsource screen printing, possible fulfillment service



## leamsi4ever (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello All,
I am looking for an experienced vendor who can deliver HIGH quality screen prints at a reasonable price.

I currently pay 4.00 per shirt for:
-Gildan Military Green (G500 I think)
-1 color front chest print
-1 color upper back print
-100 pieces


I would like to sell high quality shirts but the ones I get don't seem to be of the best quality 

I want to emphasize quality, 
-a shirt that is high quality, 
-100% cotton preferable, 
- military green color (I know not a lot of brands offer this color)
-High quality prints that will last
-Consistency so all prints are placed properly every time

I currently ship all my orders myself but if the price is right I am considering outsourcing the fulfillment as well. 

DTG printing is something I am looking into so if you do that I might be interested in other products as well.

Since I am a new member my inbox gets full so please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Pressera (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello, 

If you need screen printing or wide range of DTG products in Europe - we can help you with that. More info on our web. 

Pressera team.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

$4 a shirt for front and back print is a very good price. Where are you getting these printed ?



leamsi4ever said:


> Hello All,
> I am looking for an experienced vendor who can deliver HIGH quality screen prints at a reasonable price.
> 
> I currently pay 4.00 per shirt for:
> ...


----------



## Groseryl (May 12, 2015)

tchandler52 said:


> $4 a shirt for front and back print is a very good price. Where are you getting these printed ?


I agree, $4/shirt is rediculous. The least expensive Glidan we can get in Canada is $2.49 after tax. If they are only charging you $0.76/location, even for a 1-colour print, you should not be switching print locations. Unless you are unhappy with their quality, which should not be surprising considering the price. Best of luck to you, and if you do find someone printing this cheap, at excellent quality, let us all know so we can outsource all our work to them and retire happy


----------



## leamsi4ever (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes I know the price is really cheap, my first order was even a little cheaper, like 3.85 or so.
I can't complain about the price but I think the quality might not be the best, it is so so, that is the reason I posted this, I am trying to see if other poeple can do a better job, I am willing to pay more if the quality is good.


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

Gildans are $1.75-$2 if you look in the right places  We print that same style for around the same price. Will send you an email!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​



Please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer/printer/ service/etc. outside of the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/ area, you cannot offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html guidelines.


----------

